# Birman kittens 2 weeks



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Bluebell has 2 weeks to go but looks like a furry football already. Cant wait.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck to you all 

Em
xx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Hope all goes well  What colours are you expecting?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_how exciting, keep us posted.x_


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww good luck x


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Can't wait and keep us posted when the happy event is happening. Oh and lots of photos too please. Love photos of lil kitties


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies. I am thinking blue or lilac due around 7th April.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

silverhorse said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I am thinking blue or lilac due around 7th April.


Devine.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So exciting and my favourite colours too :thumbup: hope all goes well and look forward to seeing the birth announcement.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

silverhorse said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I am thinking blue or lilac due around 7th April.


Lovely. Look forward to updates :thumbup:


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Bluebell latest photo . under 2 weeks to go


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's a very pretty little lady  Is this her first litter?


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Bluebell miscarried 2 kittens a year ago unfortunately, fingers crossed this time.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw hopefully this time everything will go well and you'll be posting lots of pics of baby Birmans  Fingers an paws crossed here.


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

only 1 week to go . birthing box ready. She keeps looking in it and wondering what its all about. Feeding her on Purina 1 salmon and also tin tuna in brine.She seems to like fishy things. Just worried about too much salt in brine but she drinks plenty of water.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_how exciting, make sure you have a camera handy lol. ,_


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Not long at all :thumbup: Our friends cream point birmans due on tuesday


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Wish you friend good luck from me. I am scared of being out too long now just in case.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

this birth seems to be going forever cant wait to see pictures


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

how is she doing? I wouldnt feed to much tuna, its more of a monthly treat, what about chicken breast or white fish?  what colours are you expecting??


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

she wont eat white fish or chicken she will eat purina 1 with salmon flavour. she is a bit fussy but i struggle as her motions are still a bit on the loose side , apart from that she seems to be fine. i wonder weather to try the biscuits only for a while .thanks for your replies


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Bluebell is fine now just a day or two left. she slept on my bed last night and tried out the birthing box. Not long now I hope


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww im really excited, keep us posted xxx,,_


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Me too  Watching this thread with interest.


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Bluebell latest photo 2 days to go.Doing fine.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww bless her, she looks really big, or it is because shes so fluffy lol, oh im so excited, i dont think i can wait two days lol,,,_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

looking lovely and plump  Hope all goes smoothly :thumbsup:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

silverhorse said:


> Bluebell latest photo 2 days to go.Doing fine.


Awww she's adorable! Good luck, hope everything goes very well!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i'm never in the cat section mainly the rodent or dog.
but i saw the thread title in the top box and just had to come take a look.

birmans are my fav cat breed along with the ragdol both in seal and choc colours.
i also love the british blues as well.

unfortunatly i can't have cats as my german shepherd hates them :cryin:
and i so miss having cats around we used to have 13 at one point they used to come over from the fields where we used to fetch the cows in from some were kittens some were wild which we tamed down and became our house pets.

anyway i hope all goes well with your gorgeous girl x


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see her babies.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Not long now  Our friends girl had three wee kitts today exactly one year to the day of her last litter :thumbup: So come on Bluebell your next


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey, hows bluebell doing???  

Any signs yet??? hope everything goes well for her, and you 

She's a right little beauty


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

tylow said:


> Not long now  Our friends girl had three wee kitts today exactly one year to the day of her last litter :thumbup: So come on Bluebell your next


Congrats to your friend . Still waiting here . She sleeps all day and torments me at night but I dont mind really , really, !!!


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

2 kittens by midnight to bluebell perhaps more Milk not showing yet though hope it comes keeping them warm on heat pad. yippee


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats! hope mom and kittens are well


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Any more news?


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Kittens sucking teats but does not seem to have milk Now 3 kitties but milk could be a problem


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Think you've still got a bit before you need to worry  Do you think there are any more?


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

do you think kittens suckling will eventually bring the milk.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not a deliberate breeder myself but I've read that kittens suckling will usually bring it on. Hopefully a more experienced breeder will be along shortly. Typical for them to go when everyones in bed, huh? But from what I was told newborns can manage fine for hours without their first feed so that gives you some time to sort things if you feel there's a problem


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks for your reply. i do have some milk powder fronm the breeder who has the stud if things get desperate . but i will hang on a bit as they may be getting a little milk through as they wont leave the teats .


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Aye  Maybe try starting a new thread to say they've arrived? That might attract the breeders


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bless! hope everything stays good for you and Mummy puss!


----------

